

Ask HN: LLC Question - webbruce

I just sent in my LLC registration form (Illinois) and I'm curious if there is a website out there for a list of dates that I need to keep in mind for taxes and other required things to keep in mind.
======
wittjeff
You can outsource this: [http://mycorporation.com/corporation-llc-
documents/maintainm...](http://mycorporation.com/corporation-llc-
documents/maintainmybiz.jsp)

------
drey
<http://www2.illinois.gov/Business/Pages/default.aspx>

